# mov oder ram in mpg oder avi konvertieren ?



## EFtyphoon (23. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Kampfjet video clips die im mov (quick time denke ich ?) und ram (real denk ich) format vorliegen, diese möchte ich brennen doch mein nero sagt das er diese formate nicht unterstützt.

ich habe mit tmpnc und virtualdub versucht die files in mpg umzuwandeln aber auch diese programme können mit mov und ram nix anfangen.

Wie kann ich nun diese formate umwandeln in mpg oder avi ?


----------



## goela (24. November 2003)

Auch hier kann ich nur den Tip geben mal mit Google und dem (oder den) Stichwort (oder Wörtern) "mov2avi" oder "ram2avi" zu suchen.

Wenn Du eine Schnittsoftware wie Premiere oder so hast, müsstest Du das mov laden und in avi konvertieren können!


----------

